

How to Read a Novel - loquace
http://30sleeps.com/blog/2008/07/29/how-to-read-a-novel/

======
sofal
" _Great fiction expands your emotional repertoire..._ "

This is an excellent way of putting it. Good novels I've read have elicited
emotions that are unique from any other life experiences I've had. I would say
that expanding your emotional repertoire helps with creativity.

